# Snowplow/Sander parts



## snowblade (Jan 4, 2000)

Just wondering where everyone gets their plow/sander parts? The local plow dealer, auto parts stores, mail order catalogs, factory direct? I like the online sites, like www.angelos-supplies.com, or www.centralparts.com , and www.millsupply.com . One site even has an online plow mechanic, www.seasunall.com . Most sites have great prices. Where do you buy your plow/sander parts?

Justin


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I use Central Parts and www.centralparts.com and angelos. I did have a problem with angelos this year, they shipped some service manuals to me via US mail and i never got them, only after several phone calls they sent some to me UPS. The problem i have is Diamond parts are hard to get from after market suppliers. The only thing i have ever replaced on my Diamond plows was the cutting edges, any of the pump parts are Meyer and i can get them after market.

Geoff


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

I get my stuff from the local dealer. Im curious as to what the internet dealers are going to do for you at 9pm during a storm some Saturday eve.

Here in central CT there are many dealers who open extended hours during storms-both equipment dealers and sand/salt suppliers.

Bill


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

thats when i go to the dealer. Only they are closed on saturdays.

Geoff


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

During the season I use my local guys, stay friendly and they will usually help you out. My local power equipment dealer also sells fisher plow parts. I ordered a repair plug for a fisher min/mount at 10 am and had in hand at 5 pm.
Pre season I will use Central parts warehouse. I bought the pro wings this year and saved about 50$ over what the local guys wanted.
Geoff as a side note we converted a min/mount this year to an older style fisher mount. All we did was leave the head gear in the min/mount brackets. Installed quick connects on the electro pack, installed a chain hook on the triangle, and we just place the lower pivot pins in by hand when we hook up. Thats the worst part, but the driver says that it is still easier than installing it the way it was designed.
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------

